# What Will Skiffy Do?



## Clark Kent (Nov 26, 2008)

*What Will Skiffy Do?
By unowhoandwhy - 11-26-2008 09:20 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

_BSG_ is ending. _Atlantis_ has been cancelled. What will Skiffy do about new shows and keeping their viewers? All the other shows they have come up with have tanked big time (most of them with good reason!), so what will happen? 

I'll watch just about anything scifi, heck I even watched every episode of _Painkiller Jane_, so I obviously have a low threshold for quality scifi. That being said, I was only able to get through the first two episodes of _Sanctuary_, so what is next?

Has anyone heard? Does anyone care? 

I'll tune in on Tuesdays whenever there's a new _Eureka_, but that will be about the only show they have that I want to see that I can't see anywhere else. Other than that... what is next for Skiffy? Enquiring minds want to know!


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

